# Lost Pyranna S6 Blue on Piedra



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

*Location*

Was this Lucifer's? Right below Eye of the Needle? 

In case you're not familiar- Eye of the Needle has the giant boulder in the middle of the rapid, then Lucifers is the right channel directly below. 

I'm just asking so that folks can know where the boat's hung up and keep an eye out when the flows drop....


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm going on Saturday, I will look for it.


----------



## Todd Selley (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the concern ya'll, but I got a call from some dude named Jeff who said he found it. I've never met a dishonest boater. Thanks again.


----------

